# Chamber Adapters



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 19, 2009)

Has anyone used one and how did they stand up?? I've found a site that has them in 7.62x39 that fit into 30.06 barrels.

thanks


----------



## DS7418 (Aug 19, 2009)

may I ask,,what the site is?? im interested


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 19, 2009)

Another adapter you might be interested in. I haven't tried mine yet.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/rifle-chamber-insert.aspx?a=471502


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 19, 2009)

www.mcace.com


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Aug 21, 2009)

Just because you can get an adapter it doesn't mean it's a good idea.  In your specific example, I'd be leery or firing a 7.62x39 in a 30-06 barrel.  The 30-06 had a nominal bullet diameter of .308, while the 7.62x39 has a nominal bullet size of .311 or .312 - the difference is small, but could cause problems.

I think a better option would be to reload, and look into some of the lighter loads for the 30-06.  Probably more accurate to boot.


----------



## wildcatt (Aug 21, 2009)

*adapters*

depending on what you want.I have adapters and shoot 32 acp in them.the adapters are ejected when the bolt is opened.the ace are same. in same calibers. mine are out brands win in 303 and 30/06 and 8 mm.if you have not used one don't make comments on how good or bad.they are quite when fired.the 7.62 X 39 is another matter.try them.I have had mine for 30 yrs.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, I heard from my third cousin thrice removed 's brother-in-law that they blow up and cause impotence.

Never used one but I'm going to tell you all about it.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 22, 2009)

Ya'll cut him some slack.  He only advised people to be careful because the bullets are different diameters.  I could see someone shooting a quantity of FMJ 7.62x39 down their .30-06 barrel and losing accuracy with their PSP .30-06 hunting ammo.  I wouldn't chance it with my Remington 700 BDL .30-06.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 22, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Ya'll cut him some slack.  He only advised people to be careful because the bullets are different diameters.  I could see someone shooting a quantity of FMJ 7.62x39 down their .30-06 barrel and losing accuracy with their PSP .30-06 hunting ammo.  I wouldn't chance it with my Remington 700 BDL .30-06.



OK, just little.

But I still don't like it when people spout off with out first hand experience. Especially when it's about something that apparently, other people do successfully all the time.

Why don't their barrels go south, and if they are why hasn't anybody heard about it?

There's a lot of things that "could" happen, so what. 

Tell me about something that you actually know about, not guesses and mights and maybes if the wind is blowing.


----------



## wildcatt (Aug 22, 2009)

*bore size*

I wondered about that but ruger makes ther barrels 308 and every one shoots surplus ammo in them.I checked with friend some yrs ago and they shoot fine.more urban stories.


----------



## weagle (Aug 23, 2009)

I used to shoot 7.62x39 through an Argentine 1891 mauser using one of the MCA sports adapters.  worked great.

Weagle


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 23, 2009)

you know finding a mauser that has been NATO'd would be a good rifle to drop in a 7.62x39 adapter. i'm sure modifications would need to be made to the magazine, but would make a cool custom job that's cheap to feed.


----------

